# Any italian delhi/specialist food shops



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if there are an Italian delis or any supermarkets that stock Italian foods?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Dean and Delucca (spelling ?) at Soukh Al Bahar opposite Dubai Mall and there used to be a very nice deli in the Oasis Centre but not sure if it's still there.


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Great thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The gourmet food store at Oasis Centre shuttered its doors a long time ago.

The new Jones the Grocer shop is similar to Dean and Delucca - mostly a cafe but sells a small line of gourmet pastas and pasta sauces and other items of that ilk.

The food hall at Galleries Lafayette at the Dubai Mall is impressive and carries a wide range of specialist food items from Europe, including Italy. Excellent selection of imported Italian ham products as well as Italian gelato. 

Choithrams can also have a surprising selection of imported items. It varies from store to store but the one in the Greens carries a selection of imported Italian, French, German and Spanish grocery items and pork products.


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent, thanks, can't live without some certain products! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a Carluccio's in most malls too.


----------

